# 16hp long tail enough for a 15' boat??



## utahbigbull

Hey guys. Looking at getting my first duck boat. I'm looking at a 15' flat bottom 42" wide. It has a 16 horse long tail mud motor on it. I was wondering if that sounds like a good hp match up for that type of boat? Or is it on the low or high side?? Thanks for all the help guys. I got this bug two seasons ago and I'm itching not to have to muck through the mud as much this up coming season


----------



## Fowlmouth

Yes that will be a good set up for 2 guys and gear. I ran a 9hp longtail on a 14x36 flat bottom for years and never ran into any major issues with where I could go. It was not the fastest boat on the water but it worked good for 2 guys. 
If you really want to know what that boat/motor will do, take it for a test drive before you buy it.
Also make sure there is a good prop on the motor. A new prop will make all the difference in the world.


----------



## chuck harsin

Fowlmouth said:


> Yes that will be a good set up for 2 guys and gear. I ran a 9hp longtail on a 14x36 flat bottom for years and never ran into any major issues with where I could go. It was not the fastest boat on the water but it worked good for 2 guys.
> If you really want to know what that boat/motor will do, take it for a test drive before you buy it.
> Also make sure there is a good prop on the motor. A new prop will make all the difference in the world.


Well Said! 16hp will be a hair small for that tub but will do just fine. But you must understand it is only a two man rig if that is all your looking for..... Perfect!!!! X10 on the keeping a good prop on it! Let me know if I can help. Good luck!


----------



## utahbigbull

Thanks guys. The check should be here for the weekend. From what I have found, it's between two options. The first is a new Lowe 15 foot boat 42" wide bottom with a "home made" 16 hp long tail. Or my other option would be a 14 foot 36 inch bottom but with pods welded on back then buy a motor from another guy that is a 16 hp go devil with low hours. So I guess it basically boils down to new boat with a home made motor or an older boat with a known motor brand. Guess I will have to see what's still available when I get the funds next weekend. 

This boat would just be for me and a kid or two or me and my wife hauling some gear and the dog.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Personally I would go with the Go Devil motor over a homemade job. There are do it yourselfers that are capable of building one, but I have seen a lot of shiz out there that just isn't worth the hassle. Heck, buy the Go Devil and save for the 1542 boat. You have 4 months until the waterfowl opener anyway. Good luck!8)


----------



## Gee LeDouche

I have a 1436 W/pods being pushed by a 16hp go-devil LT and it does everything I want it to do. your not going to win any speed contests, but it goes where I want it to go. I think you would be happier with the godevil than a homemade motor, but thats just my 2 cents..


----------



## dkhntrdstn

I agree with all of above.


----------



## utahbigbull

Thanks guys. I pulled the trigger and got the low hour 16hp Go-Devil motor. I was looking at used boats and wasn't happy. So, this weekend I am picking up a new Alumacraft 1442 NCS on a new trailer. Now the fun begins getting it all painted, lights on,wired on and on. Already got the motor painted  I think I did a pretty good job, just wish I could figure how to get a pic up to get some opinions on the paint.


----------



## Fowlmouth

That should be a good rig for you. You will like the Alumacraft NCS. It allows you to haul so much more stuff, and use comfortable chairs of your choice. I run a 1648 NCS Alumacraft and love the thing. Post up some pics when you get the motor on the boat.


----------



## dkhntrdstn

Fowlmouth said:


> That should be a good rig for you. You will like the Alumacraft NCS. It allows you to haul so much more stuff, and use comfortable chairs of your choice. I run a 1648 NCS Alumacraft and love the thing. Post up some pics when you get the motor on the boat.


 I agree with Fowlmouth. great boat.


----------



## utahbigbull

Got the girl all set up and camo painted. Any help on what I do to get a pic up so you guys can give me some constructive criticism? :grin:


----------



## utahbigbull

Well, after a weekends worth of work, here it is. My first duck boat. Do you guys think that the paint job I gave it is ok? It was a trial and error on some other things before I slapped it on the boat. I don't think it turned out too bad but would like to hear other opinions. I can't wait to get it on the water to see how she does!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn

looks good man. nice job.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Very Nice!


----------



## Fowlmouth

Have you had a chance to run it yet? If so, how do you like it?


----------



## utahbigbull

Fowlmouth, I had it out a week ago on the bear river to take my boy catfishing. First lesson I learned is that I needed a stand up bar to hold onto. Being 6'7", my center of gravity is a little high and my boy laughed when the prop would catch and I'd fall over :mrgreen:

I have since made and installed one lol.

It went really good, we caught a lot of cats but every time I took the motor to high idle, it would act like it would stumble as if it was running out of gas after a couple minutes in the water, under a load. Would run flawless at 1/2 to 3/4 throttle all day long. I never got it to do that before taking it out. I have double checked all my fuel connections to make sure Im not drawing air, re adjusted the coil air gaps, changed the plugs and she will run all day long at high idle without a load. Im hoping to get her back out soon to see how she does after my little tune up.


----------



## Fowlmouth

dkhntrdstn had that same problem last year with his motor. I will check with him and see what he did to correct that issue. His motor would run fine under load and then it would just suddenly quit.


----------



## Fowlmouth

He installed new fuel line, filter and changed plugs. Worked after that. Sounds like you have already taken the necessary steps to fix the issue.


----------



## utahbigbull

Thanks fowlmouth! This engine was supposed to only have 50 hours on it. According to the mini tach it does anyways. But since I got it, I have found it is an older model around 2000 vintage. I have had to polish up the lower part of the shaft and was able to match up the seals and got the watered down grease out of the shaft and that's good to go now. It had new fuel line, primer bulb, filter and tank when it happened. Never noticed it till it was in the water under load. I'm a heavy equipment mechanic so if I can fix a excavator, this little vanguard shouldn't be too big a deal huh? :mrgreen:

I'll see if it acts up again next time I take it out. If so, I figure the carb may need to be worked over with its age.


----------



## Fowlmouth

utahbigbull,
Something you may want to consider doing to your boat. It makes a world of difference in the mud and shallow water when you are dragging bottom. 
There are several products on the market. We used Gatorglide G2. Wetlander would be another to consider. Anyway, here's what we did.
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/16-waterfowl/36981-gatorglide-g2-sweet.html


----------



## utahbigbull

Fowlmouth said:


> utahbigbull,
> Something you may want to consider doing to your boat. It makes a world of difference in the mud and shallow water when you are dragging bottom.
> There are several products on the market. We used Gatorglide G2. Wetlander would be another to consider. Anyway, here's what we did.
> http://utahwildlife.net/forum/16-waterfowl/36981-gatorglide-g2-sweet.html


Thanks hoss. That stuff looks pretty interesting!! Does it really work that good?

Last time I took her out, I went up to the Willard spur channel and tried seeing how far down I could make it. I was pretty impressed!!! When I finaly got stuck and couldnt keep going, I stepped out in ankle deep water that was only a couple feet wide was it. The prop sure has the wear to prove it though :-?

I imagine if that stuff really works, thats where a guy would see the difference is in the prop wear not having to dig in as much to keep ya going.


----------



## utahbigbull

That was with me, my son, and dog. No gear though. But still, I am 6'7" 295lb so I am a heck of a load just in itself


----------



## dkhntrdstn

utahbigbull said:


> Thanks hoss. That stuff looks pretty interesting!! Does it really work that good?
> 
> Last time I took her out, I went up to the Willard spur channel and tried seeing how far down I could make it. I was pretty impressed!!! When I finaly got stuck and couldnt keep going, I stepped out in ankle deep water that was only a couple feet wide was it. The prop sure has the wear to prove it though :-?
> 
> I imagine if that stuff really works, thats where a guy would see the difference is in the prop wear not having to dig in as much to keep ya going.


yes that stuff work great. it will save your prop and it a lot easier to drag your boat across the mud when you do get stuck.I have some stuff just like that on my boat and i will never Owen another boat with out it on it.


----------



## utahbigbull

Is there anyone local that sells the stuff??


----------



## Fowlmouth

utahbigbull said:


> Is there anyone local that sells the stuff??


Widow Maker Boats in Clinton......Chuck Harsin
I believe he is the dealer for the Wetlander brand.


----------



## utahbigbull

Thanks guys. Guess I'll throw another thing on the list of "HAVE TO HAVE'S" haha


----------



## Gee LeDouche

utahbigbull said:


> Thanks hoss. That stuff looks pretty interesting!! Does it really work that good?
> 
> Last time I took her out, *I went up to the Willard spur channel and tried seeing how far down I could make it*. I was pretty impressed!!! When I finaly got stuck and couldnt keep going, I stepped out in ankle deep water that was only a couple feet wide was it. The prop sure has the wear to prove it though :-?
> 
> I imagine if that stuff really works, thats where a guy would see the difference is in the prop wear not having to dig in as much to keep ya going.


How far did you get out? did you make it out to the open water?


----------



## utahbigbull

Since I have never had a boat, it was my first time there. About 600 yards west from the ramp, the channel chokes down to a little ditch. From where it choked down, I could make it about another 150 - 200 yards. The further I went, it quickly turned into a shallow and very narrow mud strip a couple feet wide. I didnt have enough room to lift my boat around and had to push it backwards till it got to where I could turn her around and get back to the channel. I don't know how much further the "open" water would be. I couldn't see past the Phrag but guarantee a mud boat wasn't getting to it from where I was at.


----------



## chuck harsin

UTBB,
Widow Maker is indeed the WETLANDER dealer in Utah and also offer install if desired. It is a fantastic product and I won't own another mud boat without it. There are some other nice products out there also but please give us a look. We are also a Hill Prop dealer and can get you taken care of there as well. ://airboatcoatings.com/

Thanks, Chuck
Widow Maker Boats
8017256507


----------



## utahbigbull

chuck harsin said:


> UTBB,
> Widow Maker is indeed the WETLANDER dealer in Utah and also offer install if desired. It is a fantastic product and I won't own another mud boat without it. There are some other nice products out there also but please give us a look. We are also a Hill Prop dealer and can get you taken care of there as well. ://airboatcoatings.com/
> 
> Thanks, Chuck
> Widow Maker Boats
> 8017256507


Thanks Chuck. I would be able to roll the stuff on, but how much would the materials cost to lay this stuff down on a 14 X 42 boat?


----------



## chuck harsin

You would need a one gallon kit, which is .5 of primer and .5 of topcoat. With that small of boat you would def have enough to go extra thick or save some for repairs down the road. It would be $240 including tax and ship to our shop. We usually have some in stock also depending on your color selection.

Thanks, Chuck


----------



## hotspot

How does this epoxie compare to steel-flex 2000?


----------



## Fowlmouth

hotspot said:


> How does this epoxie compare to steel-flex 2000?


dkhntrdstn has steel flex on the bottom of his boat and he is happy with it. It has been durable and held up well over the last 2 seasons. 
I have the Gatorglide on my boat and it has held up well so far, with one season on it. I will tell you this much, with the Gatorglide we did 2 boats with 3 coats each, and we used 1/2 gallon total. Very little covers a lot. Gatorglide is some slick shi+. If you hit rocks it will scratch the Gatorglide coating but it won't peel or anything like that.


----------



## utahbigbull

Hey Fowlmouth, 

Do you have to primer before putting the gatorglide?

Dang, this stuff is adding up quick! Might have to save up for this stuff next season. I'm a working man and trying to build a spread up now I can haul more than one bag on my back is killing my budget and testing my wife's patience :grin:


----------



## Fowlmouth

utahbigbull said:


> Hey Fowlmouth,
> 
> Do you have to primer before putting the gatorglide?
> 
> Dang, this stuff is adding up quick! Might have to save up for this stuff next season. I'm a working man and trying to build a spread up now I can haul more than one bag on my back is killing my budget and testing my wife's patience :grin:


No primer. Just mix the two part compounds together and roll it on.


----------



## chuck harsin

hotspot said:


> How does this epoxie compare to steel-flex 2000?


We have done a bunch of boats in SF 2000 and actually still do our wrapped boats in it because it is thicker and holds down the edges of the wrap better. It is slick stuff for sure. The draw backs to it is it's brittleness and that it's non-repairable. When you hit something it tends to chip off in sheets because it is so brittle. Where it is non repairable when it wears out you have to flip the boat over and grind back to bare metal, which is a huge job. My 2009 18x44 is ready for this and I don't want to do it so badly I may sell it and build another one! lol If it was repairable you would just rough up the edges and repaint. With the one gallon kit of WETLANDER I install five or six coats on an 18x44 to build up more protection. You could definitely cover that small boat with 2 quarts but the thicker you go on with it or any of them the more wear they will endure. I would guess if you did the gallon kit it would cover that boat in at least 7 coats if it wasn't terribly hot when your applying.


----------

